# Home in 5 weeks !!!!!!!!!



## Stazz (Jun 2, 2009)

YAAAY ! The time is almost upon us, I cannot describe to you how much we cannot wait to go home on holiday for 3 weeks. We leave 9th July 

I am SO excited to see family and friends, but then again I'm sure going to miss Tallula so much !!!! Our very close friends will be looking after her, I'm sure she'll be fine....but it will be my first time away from her ever! I've written out a list of instructions on how I do things with her, and they may not stray from that!  I will be calling regularly to check up on her


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 2, 2009)

I am excited for you! It must be difficult to be away from everyone!


----------



## Stazz (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks so much Dee !! It is very difficult, especially because of how close I am to my mom, but my dad, my best friends, Nick's family, ahhhh I can't wait!! And we'll be able to do whatever we want now, at home, we were just working all the time, now we can chill !


----------



## Isa (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow Stace, you must be so excited, you are going to have so much fun!! It must be very hard to be away from your family and friends but in 1 month and 7 days you are going to be there . I am really happy for you. I am sure Tallula will miss you but I am sure she is going to be happy for you .


----------



## Stazz (Jun 2, 2009)

Awww thanks Isa !!! I hope these 5 weeks fly  I'm sure Tallula will understand too hehe, she just mustn't miss me too much!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 2, 2009)

Congrats Stace, we will want to hear all about your trip home. fingers crossed this 5 weeks flys by for you and your 3 after that don't.


----------



## purpod (Jun 2, 2009)

Heya Stace ~

 Xllnt news for you; glad to hear it! My family has never been close; shoot, altho we exchange calls & emails, I have not seen my big bro since I got married over 10 years ago! I recently sent my son to Boston to check out a college there & he had a great time with his Uncle. (Jon is now 17 & the last time he met his uncle was when he was still in diapers!)

It's wonderful that you are so excited! And I can imagine your TT List, as I am sure I would have very detailed instructions too, lol, should I leave my critters for more than just a day.

Anyways, take a camera, relax & have a blessed time there ~
Your Purpod Pal


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 2, 2009)

Don't be surprised if the caretakers do have a problem with Tallula. My son feeds my animals when I am gone and if I am gone more than one day Bob stops eating. My son tells me Bob gets 'mopey' and refuses food. Then when I come home and go see Bob he tries to climb into my lap, (even I'm standing) and if I sit on the ground for him he climbs into my lap and smells my face all over...sometimes that gets kinda creepy as I am afraid he might bite my face. I have several small tortoises but they don't care if I'm gone...just Bob... and of course big Bubba...Have a great vacation. We will miss your posts tho...will you take a laptop and keep posting? Where are you going? Where is home? I know, I'm nosy...


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 2, 2009)

What a wonderful thing to be looking forward to...HOME!!! I have you have all the pleasure and time with family and friends that your planning on.


----------



## sendie (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm excited for you and I know you're going to have the best time. Be sure you have computer time so you can keep us up on what you're doing!


----------



## Stazz (Jun 2, 2009)

Awwww thanks Robyn, Purpod, Maggs, Jacqui and Sendie 

Robyn, I hope you're right, these 5 weeks must fly, but sure hope our 3weeks home will not !

Maggs, I'm South African ...so will be flying off to Cape Town for a week (staying with my mama YIPPY), and then to Nick's home Durban for 2 weeks - we have loads more people to see in Durban haha, and going away into the mountains with snow for a few days while we're there. It's beautiful...google Drakensberg, thats the massive mountain range !! Cape Town and Durban are both coastal towns, Cape Town will be cold as its Winter, but Durban is beautiful in Winter, not cold  I will have my laptop with me, and if for some reason something happens to my laptop, I will always be checking in to say hi and keep an eye on all of you  Maggie, Bob is just amazing - he sounds like a child! SO cute that he comes to sit on your lap when you get home after a while, it's like he's just saying hello mama  I'd also be afraid of a bite from him....think he could take a good chunk out your face, but from all your stories, he loves you SO much, dnt thik he's ever do that 

Don't you worry Purpod, we'll take our brand new AWESOME camera, you will have millions of photo's of a far off land to check out 

In July, it will be almost a year that I havn't been home, the longest time I've ever been away from mom and dad, and best friends and Nick's family !


----------



## sendie (Jun 3, 2009)

Please take pictures to share with us, I'd love to see South Africa. I've spent 2 weeks in North Africa (Tunisia to be exact) and I bet its beautiful where you're from also! 

You're lucky to still have your family to visit, spend all the time with them you can and treasure it.


----------



## Stazz (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks sendie  I promise I will take loads of pics just for you - of the BEAUTIFUL mountain in Cape town, and everything we see and do 
I'd love to travel Africa! I will treasure every moment, my family and Nick's family are the world to me. It's a pity South Africa does not have work and money opportunities that we have here or actually most places overseas! Otherwise we'd be living at home for sure!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 3, 2009)

Yay! Have an awesome trip.

I'm already dreading leaving Trevor with someone for a trip a year and a half away! Even for our wedding I'm making sure to split our trip into two segments so I leave him two nights, then come back, and two more nights. He's proved himself as being ok for that time frame.


----------



## terryo (Jun 3, 2009)

Well Stace, what can I say that hasn't been said already.....Have a wonderful time....take loads of pictures...rest and relax...enjoy EVERY minute with your family and friends....just have a ball!!!!!


----------



## Stazz (Jun 3, 2009)

Aw thanks Terry & Kate !!! I don't know how much rest there will be, but hopefully a few days at least LOL! We both have big families, have got to see the grandma's, everyone, as we won't be home for a visit for a loooong time after this visit - got bigger travel plans!


----------



## Stazz (Jun 9, 2009)

28 more sleeps !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 28 sleeps sounds less than 4 weeks, and 4 weeks sounds less than a month LOL.


----------



## Isa (Jun 10, 2009)

Stazz said:


> 28 more sleeps !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 28 sleeps sounds less than 4 weeks, and 4 weeks sounds less than a month LOL.



It is comming Stace . You must be so happy to go see your family and Nick's . I am sure you are going to have so much fun. I am sure you 2 families count the days too


----------



## purpod (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey Stace ~ Bestest wishes for the safe flight to & fro, and may the time seem un-ending while you are home!

(Jokingly suggesting to take Tallulah with ya in your 'bag' or purse, LOL!  Huggs!)

Blessings, GF!
Purpod


----------



## Stazz (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Isa hun, you're right ! Our families are counting the days too, especially my mom. I'm an only child, so this a great thing for her hehehe. 

Purpod, thanks GF  You know, that thought did actually cross my mind briefly, but my common sense got the better of me - they'd probably arrest me at the airport in Dubai for having my love of a tort with me LOL, they seem to like arresting people for all sorts. I sure hope you're right about the unending part of the va-cay though Blessings to you too!

I think I may be a little annoying until I leave, counting down the days! I've even made a schedule who we going to see on what days, spend money on whom and what, every single detail - shows how super excited I am HAHA. Freak


----------



## richalisoviejo (Jun 10, 2009)

Have a great Holiday. 


I don't know why but it tickles me when I hear it called Holiday, I've always called it vacation


----------



## Stazz (Jun 14, 2009)

Hahaha yeah its a Saffa (South African) thing - I've only noticed it living in Dubai though! Everything here is vacation, vacay. You will be surprised at the funny things we call normal everyday life things. Like back home, we call a traffic signal,a robot  Have no clue why, must be because they work on their own like a computer haha.
So many different things like that


----------

